# McAfee Security Centre Fault



## Arber (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi, My first post
I've been getting a fault message with McAfee Security Centre since it last updated and now it will no longer updated the dat file.

*"MCDASH caused an invalid page fault in module OLE32.DLL"*

I am using McAfee Virusscan pro V9(it updated it self a few days ago) and Win98se
I've read of Virusscan v10 and XP users having the same problem

I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling without success.
Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

McAfee itself is a fault to me. I would uninstall ( good luck. if you can ) / reinstall ( you may consider other AV softwares ) . As the first targets of malware are the security centers and softwares you might also be experiencing an infection. Please click on greyknights link below and follow the instructions. If you decide post a hjt log here make sure you read and follow pre-hjt link below before posting.

Regards.


----------



## CbrMas1 (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree. McAfee is not good. I recommend Symantec Client Security 3.0


----------

